# Liquid Soap Stumbling block



## sephera (Sep 30, 2016)

There's a stumbling block between me and making liquid soap. It seems so difficult. The crock pot and stiring and cooking...

I have only ventured past CP and CPOP. Your experiences? 

Sorry if this is stupid.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 30, 2016)

This is not a stupid question. For a liquid soap, you REALLY should consider using a stickblender so that you can get you soap to emulsion much quicker than hand stirring. After that, it's up to you if you want to cook it or not. I personally cook it until it's firm but you could really just leave the soap alone once it is emulsified thoroughly.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Sephera- I used to think the same way about liquid soap as you until I heard about the glycerin method of making liquid soap. Once I tried it out, there was no stopping me from continuing to make more and more. I couldn't believe how easy it was. No need to cook or stir endlessly- just mix to emulsion and leave it alone off the heat to turn into paste on its own before diluting. Have you checked out this thread yet?: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114 

or Susie's method?: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852

Both those threads will change the way you think about making liquid soap. It's not hard at all, and is much, much easier than some people make it out to be.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Oct 1, 2016)

If you can make CP, you can make liquid soap.  There is just no need for all that cooking and stirring.  I do not cook mine, and have not since that first batch a couple or three years ago.  Follow IrishLass' liquid glycerin soap recipe.  It is easy, thick, and foolproof.  Only mix the KOH with an equal part water, then add the remainder of the liquid as glycerin to the oils.  (Oh, and if you don't get flying bubbles, don't worry, it will still turn out fine as long as it is emulsified.)


----------



## nickbar (Oct 1, 2016)

IMO liquid soap is very easy to make (much easier than CP for bar soaps) for someone who knows how to make CP soap first.

 I dont cook either during the process. I only use a stick blender from the begining when i mix oils,glycerin and lye till i got a thick translucent paste and thats it. The next part is the dillution which is something easy too.

So like others said follow IL's recipe. It's simple, easy and fun for making crystal clear gls.


----------



## Susie (Oct 1, 2016)

I am a member of a couple of liquid soap groups, and whenever someone bemoans how long they had to cook their soap, DeeAnna or I point out that we make great liquid soap with no cooking.  It is inevitably ignored by many, but we keep on trying.


----------



## nickbar (Oct 1, 2016)

When i wanted to make some ls for first time i was like this: "Hey guys! How much time do i have to cook my paste after mixing and what temperature do i have to reach to get the paste?"

In many yt vids/blogs/fb discussions unfortunately that story continues...

Also some blogs and discussions are a little bit  inaccurate to be honest. For example last time  i read  on a homemade blog that in order to get a crystal clear soap you have to cook it till a super golden translucent paste (like vaseline) but dont go over 75 deg Celsious... 
Also i read many to suggest a 100% CO with 0% SF as hair shampoo... Thats something that i wouldnt recommend to anyone...

Thank God for following your advices and IL's recipe, i learned a lot and now i can say that gls is super easy to make and very much simply than i was thinking...


----------



## Arimara (Oct 1, 2016)

nickbar said:


> When i wanted to make some ls for first time i was like this: "Hey guys! How much time do i have to cook my paste after mixing and what temperature do i have to reach to get the paste?"
> 
> In many yt vids/blogs/fb discussions unfortunately that story continues...
> 
> ...



They must have some really lovely hair for human scarecrows.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 1, 2016)

Susie said:


> I am a member of a couple of liquid soap groups, and whenever someone bemoans how long they had to cook their soap, DeeAnna or I point out that we make great liquid soap with no cooking.  It is inevitably ignored by many, but we keep on trying.


I do not cook mine either. I take it to a very thick trace, cover and walk away. No cooking


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 1, 2016)

Do you have to use a "special" recipe for liquid soap?  Can I use my go-to favorite CP recipe to make liquid soap?  It is lard, olive, coconut, shea butter and castor.


----------



## Susie (Oct 1, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Do you have to use a "special" recipe for liquid soap?  Can I use my go-to favorite CP recipe to make liquid soap?  It is lard, olive, coconut, shea butter and castor.



You could use that recipe, but it will not be clear.  And if you would like to have the best outcome for a first go, I would highly suggest IrishLass' GLS recipe.  Just for a first batch, mind you, then you can go make whatever recipe you like once you have it down.  You know I love lard, but it just is not the best oil for liquid soap in this case.  I use my regular recipe when I make Soap2Go that I leave as a paste, as I like the extra unsaponifiables and creamy lather it gives.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 1, 2016)

Susie said:


> You could use that recipe, but it will not be clear.  And if you would like to have the best outcome for a first go, I would highly suggest IrishLass' GLS recipe.  Just for a first batch, mind you, then you can go make whatever recipe you like once you have it down.  You know I love lard, but it just is not the best oil for liquid soap in this case.  I use my regular recipe when I make Soap2Go that I leave as a paste, as I like the extra unsaponifiables and creamy lather it gives.



Have you ever got that piggy smell in a lardy liquid soap? I have and it was the  only time I made that said soap. It was a good soap and all but the smell lingered.


----------



## sephera (Oct 2, 2016)

So how do I start crafting my own recipe. Do I just sub water for glycerine and run it through calculator. What are best oils and percentages I would like something that keeps well, bubbly and suspended lather and gentle. I would like to up super fat like 7% or more preferably with Jojoba oil. This one I won't used to do any laundry. I like creamy lather and lotion like.


----------



## sephera (Oct 2, 2016)

Also if I want to make a dish soap and I have hard water what should I use?

Will 100% Coconut oil work with hard water?


----------



## Susie (Oct 2, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Have you ever got that piggy smell in a lardy liquid soap? I have and it was the  only time I made that said soap. It was a good soap and all but the smell lingered.



I always, always, always use a fragrance in my lard soaps, whether they are bars or liquid.  Why?  That lardy smell.  I had to stop using lard in my laundry soap, as even with fragrance, I could smell the lardy smell on the clothes when they came out of the dryer.  I have a super sensitive nose.  The solution was simple, though, just use CO for laundry soap. 

I do not use lard (no matter how much I love it) in liquid soap that is going to be diluted.  The lovely white soap it starts out as becomes cloudy soap with a large layer of white stuff at the bottom within 24 hours of dilution to the foamer thinness.


----------



## sephera (Oct 2, 2016)

How is this recipe?

I wanted to add a bit of Palm for creaminess and lather. 

Is it to complex.


----------



## Susie (Oct 2, 2016)

1.  The jojoba and palm are going to give you cloudy soap.  Too many unsaponifiables.

2. If this is your first batch, do yourself a favor and use IrishLass's recipe in post #8 in http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114 .

3.  Your recipe is super tiny.  Try using at least 500 g/1 lb of oils.

4.  A 3:1 water/KOH ratio works better for me in liquid soap.  The paste is easier to dilute.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 2, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Do you have to use a "special" recipe for liquid soap? Can I use my go-to favorite CP recipe to make liquid soap? It is lard, olive, coconut, shea butter and castor.


 
Like Susie said- it won't be a clear soap, but if having a more opaque soap is not a deal-beaker for you, I say go for it.  Just remember to use KOH instead of NaOH. 

One of the other GLS liquid soap formulas I make contains 20% cocoa butter, 5% shea butter, and also some straight stearic acid (as well as the usual suspects of castor, coconut and olive oil), and it makes an incredibly lovely, opaque, creamy liquid soap that in the end has a superfat of somewhere around 7%. I posted the recipe and process for it *here*. It's a tiny bit more involved than the 100% clear GLS formula that I make with 65% olive oil, which Susie just linked to above, but it's still very easy to make.


IrishLass


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 2, 2016)

sephera said:


> So how do I start crafting my own recipe. Do I just sub water for glycerine and run it through calculator. What are best oils and percentages I would like something that keeps well, bubbly and suspended lather and gentle. I would like to up super fat like 7% or more preferably with Jojoba oil. This one I won't used to do any laundry. I like creamy lather and lotion like.


 
Before trying to craft your own, I think it would be much, much easier in the long run to first start out with something simple like the 65% olive oil recipe that Susie just posted a link to. Making a very simple, well-known, time-tested, trouble-free recipe like that will not only get you started off on the right foot by allowing you to familiarize yourself with the process without being bogged down with the unforeseen troubles that a new, untested recipe may cause, but once you try the resulting finished soap out on your skin, it will also give you a better baseline idea of how to go about crafting your own formula in a more deliberate manner (i.e., instead of shooting in the dark).


IrishLass


----------



## sephera (Oct 2, 2016)

Susie said:


> 1.  The jojoba and palm are going to give you cloudy soap.  Too many unsaponifiables.
> 
> 2. If this is your first batch, do yourself a favor and use IrishLass's recipe in post #8 in http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114 .
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, then I will follow Irish Lass recipe then. And I will just add a dash of jojoba later, once it's all diluted. I add a dash of a Almond oil or jojoba to my Bronner's soap sometimes for body wash etc. 

Sorry just so I not missing anything. Below is recipe for IrishLass combination. So instead of 202.6 grams  of water I use glycerine. 

This is calculated at 33% lye.


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 2, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Like Susie said- it won't be a clear soap, but if having a more opaque soap is not a deal-beaker for you, I say go for it.  Just remember to use KOH instead of NaOH.
> 
> One of the other GLS liquid soap formulas I make contains 20% cocoa butter, 5% shea butter, and also some straight stearic acid (as well as the usual suspects of castor, coconut and olive oil), and it makes an incredibly lovely, opaque, creamy liquid soap that in the end has a superfat of somewhere around 7%. I posted the recipe and process for it *here*. It's a tiny bit more involved than the 100% clear GLS formula that I make with 65% olive oil, which Susie just linked to above, but it's still very easy to make.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I don't care if it's clear or "dirty swamp water" as long as it has the same skin-qualities as my bar soap.  It took a while for me to figure out what is "perfect" for my skin in a bar of soap.  If I can translate that into a liquid soap, that would be great for times when a bar of soap is inconvenient but a foam or standard pump bottle would be appropriate.  BTW:  Cathy from Soaping101 taught the GLS method yesterday.  I ended up buying "Liquid Soapmaking" by Jackie Thompson today. I'm hoping it will help.  Bad news is there's no Kindle version.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 2, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Thanks for the info.  I don't care if it's clear or "dirty swamp water" as long as it has the same skin-qualities as my bar soap.  It took a while for me to figure out what is "perfect" for my skin in a bar of soap.  If I can translate that into a liquid soap, that would be great for times when a bar of soap is inconvenient but a foam or standard pump bottle would be appropriate.  BTW:  Cathy from Soaping101 taught the GLS method yesterday.  I ended up buying "Liquid Soapmaking" by Jackie Thompson today. I'm hoping it will help.  Bad news is there's no Kindle version.



I wouldn't call it bad news... Maybe slightly downer news? You know nothing beats reading words on paper.:twisted::mrgreen:


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 2, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I wouldn't call it bad news... Maybe slightly downer news? You know nothing beats reading words on paper.:twisted::mrgreen:



I actually don't have a Kindle, but I do have the Kindle app on my phone.  I carry my phone with me everywhere I go.  When I'm stuck in line at a store or something like that, I pull out my phone and either use Colorfy (my new addiction), Bookworm (another addiction) or read a book on the Kindle app.  I cannot stand to be idle.  I must be doing something at all times.  It is inconvenient for me to carry a book with me everywhere I go; therefore, Kindle books are my preferred method of reading these days.  That's the major reason I bought an iPhone 6 Plus.  I was tired of only getting five or six words per page on my old phone.  Getting old sucks.  I need the HUGE font to read now. :shock:


----------



## Susie (Oct 2, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I actually don't have a Kindle, but I do have the Kindle app on my phone.  I carry my phone with me everywhere I go.  When I'm stuck in line at a store or something like that, I pull out my phone and either use Colorfy (my new addiction), Bookworm (another addiction) or read a book on the Kindle app.  I cannot stand to be idle.  I must be doing something at all times.  It is inconvenient for me to carry a book with me everywhere I go; therefore, Kindle books are my preferred method of reading these days.  That's the major reason I bought an iPhone 6 Plus.  I was tired of only getting five or six words per page on my old phone.  *Getting old sucks.  I need the HUGE font to read now.* :shock:



That's exactly why I switched to Kindle for everything.  I just can't get regular sized type in any comfortable position to read anymore in spite of expensive progressive lenses.

I would NOT mix the KOH with the glycerin!  Mix it with an equal amount of water and put the remainder of the "water" amount as glycerin mixed into the oils.  It will save you time, and a whole lot of trouble.  It gives the same result.


----------



## sephera (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok great thanks for extra tip. I am happy as long as I don't have to stand and stir and cook. I am ready to make it now. I just have to buy KOH and glycerine this week.

Yes I have have books on my phone now.  I hate lugging around books. I don't have kindle but I like how it's more similar to reading off paper than mobile phone. But it's hard to get in AU.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 2, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I actually don't have a Kindle, but I do have the Kindle app on my phone.  I carry my phone with me everywhere I go.  When I'm stuck in line at a store or something like that, I pull out my phone and either use Colorfy (my new addiction), Bookworm (another addiction) or read a book on the Kindle app.  I cannot stand to be idle.  I must be doing something at all times.  It is inconvenient for me to carry a book with me everywhere I go; therefore, Kindle books are my preferred method of reading these days.  That's the major reason I bought an iPhone 6 Plus.  I was tired of only getting five or six words per page on my old phone.  Getting old sucks.  I need the HUGE font to read now. :shock:





sephera said:


> Ok great thanks for extra tip. I am happy as long as I don't have to stand and stir and cook. I am ready to make it now. I just have to buy KOH and glycerine this week.
> 
> Yes I have have books on my phone now.  I hate lugging around books. I don't have kindle but I like how it's more similar to reading off paper than mobile phone. But it's hard to get in AU.



Kindles are worth it, if you can get them. I don't use mine too often because I still like my mom's way better (kindle keyboard was the best one they ever made). They're way easier on my eyes than using the kindle app on my laptop or phone. I don't always keep my sunglasses near me to ease the pain of the screen.


----------



## Susie (Oct 3, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Kindles are worth it, if you can get them. I don't use mine too often because I still like my mom's way better (kindle keyboard was the best one they ever made). They're way easier on my eyes than using the kindle app on my laptop or phone. I don't always keep my sunglasses near me to ease the pain of the screen.



I have the Paperwhite.  I like being able to adjust the brightness depending on the situation.  I can read in the dark, or I can read in bright sunshine.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 3, 2016)

I too have the Paperwhite and love it.  I especially like being able to read outside in the sunshine with no issues.


----------



## Susie (Oct 3, 2016)

Same here, also, I have insomnia, so you can only imagine the hours I have spent reading in a dark room with someone sleeping nearby.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 3, 2016)

I do that nightly. Fortunately it doesn't bother the husband.  I read a lot.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 3, 2016)

soapee looks good but why the heck it gives me just 380 g of water?  Soapmaker3 is giving me more probable numbers 220 KOH (90%), and 674 g of water.  What do I do wrong, the Koh amount is similar 220 on SM and 221 on soapee...............
Oh Susie I have a sleeping disorder and chronic insomnia from the time I was a child, I always blame the meds they tried on my 60 years ago they had not idea how to treat Asthma based on allergy.  I remeber Ephedrine, it makes u shaking and awake but stops the coughing.............eh life
I m not happy with the soap I made, even it is good but is cloudy and makes me furious.  Need some brainy people here ) some suggestion ?
oshhhhhhhhhhhh I made a mistake sorry now I have water 665 and KOH 221.8


----------



## Susie (Oct 3, 2016)

I think I am being blind or forgetful...what was your recipe again?


----------



## Dahila (Oct 3, 2016)

CAstro 10%
CO 25%
OO 65  
it is giving me 665.3 g water
KOH (90 purity) 221.8 g
SF 3%
I am going to use one part of water to dissolve KOH, add some sugar (2 tbsp before lye) then to warm kOh I am going to add the glycerine 2 parts


----------



## Susie (Oct 4, 2016)

Dahila said:


> CAstro 10%
> CO 25%
> OO 65
> it is giving me 665.3 g water
> ...



What kind of OO did you use?  I find that any kind of "virgin" OO is inconsistent in quality, and can result in cloudy soap.  I use the cheap yellow "Daily Chef" oil from Sam's.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 4, 2016)

I had never seen this brand I will use Kirkland Costco OO ligh color and it suppose to be the best.  I used Virgin and maybe it is a reason that it is cloudy. Thank you Susie


----------



## Arimara (Oct 5, 2016)

Dahila said:


> I had never seen this brand I will use Kirkland Costco OO ligh color and it suppose to be the best.  I used Virgin and maybe it is a reason that it is cloudy. Thank you Susie



Extra virgin olive oil's only good for cooking IMO. I have a whole lot of it... I'll try making a salad dressing or maybe EVOO mayo... eh, scratch the mayo.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 5, 2016)

not really it is only good for salads ,  EVOO have a very low smoke point.   For cooking and awesome, but expensive oil is avocado, or coconut oil  OO should be used in non cooked foods.


----------



## sephera (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi can someone please give me a recipe for liquid detergent?  Also can 100% Coconut liquid soap be used in front loader?

Sorry I found it on Susie's Tutorial can it be used in hard water?


----------



## Susie (Oct 7, 2016)

Detergents are not what we make here.  We make soap.  

You can, indeed, use 100% CO in a front loader. (that is what I would use for laundry soap)  You use 1-2 oz, depending on load size.  You will want to use some white vinegar in the rinse cycle.  Again, 1-2 oz depending on load size.


----------



## sephera (Oct 19, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Before trying to craft your own, I think it would be much, much easier in the long run to first start out with something simple like the 65% olive oil recipe that Susie just posted a link to. Making a very simple, well-known, time-tested, trouble-free recipe like that will not only get you started off on the right foot by allowing you to familiarize yourself with the process without being bogged down with the unforeseen troubles that a new, untested recipe may cause, but once you try the resulting finished soap out on your skin, it will also give you a better baseline idea of how to go about crafting your own formula in a more deliberate manner (i.e., instead of shooting in the dark).
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Hi IrishLass 

With the simple Olive oil recipe, is it mild enough for face? I have quite sensitive skin. Should I go with the other recipe? Should I drop out the coconut oil as it's drying? 

Say I make a batch, and set aside some to dilute with distilled water. For hand and shower. 

Another part of that soap can I use the dilution method of your Shea/Coco butter soap. Add the stearic acid and meadow form oil for a face soap? To up the super fat.


----------



## sephera (Oct 20, 2016)

Sorry for being a pain but does anyone have a recipe for a mild liquid soap for face. If I could make half for body / hand and half for face with a different dilution method or upping super fat in the same setting would be great. 

I actually do find Dr Bronners stripping and drying for my face. But nothing cleans face like soap. I have used Clinique extra mild soap and that was good.


----------



## GGMA (Oct 20, 2016)

My first batch of LS was done using instructions and a formula I got from about.com-It wasn't difficult and after awhile I was turning out gallons! I developed several formulas and methods and experimented with all kinds of additives and it just became more and more fun with each batch! I found the GMLS method and I use it as well. I recommend that method to all new LS soapers. Relax and have fun with it. Start with a small batch until you feel comfy and then increase the batch size. Happy LS Making!


----------



## Susie (Oct 20, 2016)

sephera said:


> Sorry for being a pain but does anyone have a recipe for a mild liquid soap for face. If I could make half for body / hand and half for face with a different dilution method or upping super fat in the same setting would be great.
> 
> I actually do find Dr Bronners stripping and drying for my face. But nothing cleans face like soap. I have used Clinique extra mild soap and that was good.



Did you try the recipes we already suggested?  If not, then you don't know how those recipes worked for you, so it makes it difficult to suggest new ones, because you have not tried what was suggested.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 20, 2016)

sephera said:


> Sorry for being a pain but does anyone have a recipe for a mild liquid soap for face. If I could make half for body / hand and half for face with a different dilution method or upping super fat in the same setting would be great.
> 
> I actually do find Dr Bronners stripping and drying for my face. But nothing cleans face like soap. I have used Clinique extra mild soap and that was good.



I don't know how your skin is but my skin has responded well to St Ive's Green Tea face scrub at night and Thayer's Witch Hazel in the morning. I rarely use soap on my face since even my gentlest soaps are on the drying side on my face. Given the nature of liquid soaps, even with a good [boosted] superfat, they may still be drying for sensitive skin.


----------

